# Please give me a link to firmware for tablet Q Station



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

If i should i would take a picture of the board.

How to "insert" the firmware ?

Thanks you in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the fully make and model number of the device in question?


----------



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

it has serial # qst0020184

9 inchs

for-fun q3-main-v1.4

it has chip All winner A13


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The only mention of firmware is this site: need firmware for my tablet "Q Station model Q7A" using motherboard F761l v3.0.0 - GSM-Forum
although it is the Q7a version.
The included link on that site leads to a Chinese site which I am unable to decipher.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What problem are you trying to solve with a firmware update, and what's your current firmware version number?


----------



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

Tablet is with broken touch screen and cannot control it normally. i have made a purchase of microUSB to Female normal USB to control it some other way.
I have tried to reset it via home + power button, but dead android was no there ;
I can connect to computer to see how will computer recognise the device if you me to do so?

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can connect the tablet to a PC using a USB cable. Details here: How to Connect Your Android Tablet to a Computer through USB

If the touchscreen is broken and the tablet is dead, it probably won't be detected by the computer. Is it still under warranty?


----------



## Kp5pzfLqDUyy (Jun 21, 2015)

The tablet has no warranty.

i will replace the touch, but it is just a little broken and i want to try if it will work correctly, but now the tablet has a lot of data and a little RAM and maybe it`s not responding normal because of this. The Cleaner software icon is shown.

The device is not mine.


----------

